# Need Help Please | Identifying a Cannondale Synapse Disc 105 2017



## ImGoodThanks (Aug 5, 2021)

Firstly I live in Australia, I have a Cannondale Synapse Disc 105 2017, a beautiful bike which I have not ridden much due to ill health.

Reluctantly I am considering selling the bike. I did a trade on some other bikes with a dealer for this one. I don't have any purchase info for it, not even credit card info as I have a new card now.

I have the serial number which I can provide here if that helps, the only info it has given me is the following. Synapse Disc 105 58cm / Raw 

I suspect it's a 2017 model but I would like to be sure, I don't think its a carbon frame, I would remember that I feel certain it's an alloy frame.

I have more photos if needed.

Any help is greatly apprecated.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Most bike companies will have an "archive" page on their website of their old catalogs in .pdf format.
I looked at Cannondale's and found the catalog for 2017. It is the US/Canada one (no Asia/Pacific specific one), but it had your bike on page 39 of the catalog. Here's the link: Cannondale archive

This bike is a 2017. It's alloy (aluminium frame, carbon fork), but you can easily tell that from the welds on the frame. Here's a screenshot from page 39, 2017 catalog. Wheels look different, but the frame looks the same, as well as the crank (FSA) and the components (Shimano 105).

Hope this helps and hope your health improves!


----------



## ImGoodThanks (Aug 5, 2021)

Thank you for taking the time and trouble to research this for me. It certainly looks very similar, a different seat the shop I purchased it from might have replaced that.

When I check the catalog you provided the link for, "catalog for 2017. It is the US/Canada one (no Asia/Pacific specific one), but it had your bike on page 39 of the catalog " I see mountain bikes


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

ImGoodThanks said:


> but it had your bike on page 39 of the catalog " I see mountain bikes


You're looking at Pg39 of the PDF. Not Pg39 of the catalog. They don't always match. Look in the lower right corner of the catalog.
The PDF counts every page, but the catalog is missing Pg 4,6,8,10.....


----------



## ImGoodThanks (Aug 5, 2021)

That appears to be my bike, close enough I think. Thanks for the help 

I must be losing my touch I can't find anything online, reviews, YouTube, etc.

I come from a Giant Flatbar commuter which I did 10,000k on before it fell apart. This is my first real road bike. Now that I have the specs, would anyone like to give their take on the bike?

The specs are:

2017 Cannondale Synapse Disc 105 FRAMESET Synapse Disc, SmartForm C2 Alloy/ SAVE carbon bladed fork GROUP Shimano 104/TRP Spyre C Disc CRANKSET FSA Gossamer, BB30, 50/34 WHEELSET RD 2.0 Disc/ Formular Disc Hubs COCKPIT Cannondale C3 Compact Bar/Stem/Seatpost with Cannondale Stage Ergo saddle COLOR Brushed Aluminum w/Nearly Black and Volt - Gloss (RAW)


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

Are u soliciting opinions on value of material goods or position or what do u mean by “take on the bike”? I’ll give u mine. The bike and it’s parts would maybe make a top tour contender in 2005 so good enough.

The saddle: big black ass like that is only good in the boudoir. Leave it under the bed. A saddle nose pointing down to me means either hipster bike messenger influence or not wanting to offend anyone with what could be seen as an aroused looking bike or they’ve never tried it level or even pointed up. Try it level or pointed up. Maybe you’re one of maybe 10% of the pop who like it up. Try everything once.

The saddle left me dry and chafed but then I saw the bars raised so high and that’s sure to feel good. I’d take the trouble to partially take off the bar tape and unscrew the hood’s clamps and slide them further up the bar instead so can still have some drop left to hold.

Dont sell it and ride it. Ride through ur injury.

I’d also get rid of the wheel reflectors immediately and you need to rely on bike handling not reflectors to stay safe and not get hit by cars and not look lame. And I’d push the water bottle in more. And get rid of the big scroto bag.


----------



## ImGoodThanks (Aug 5, 2021)

Many thanks for your opinion, I'm going to take it for a long ride, see what medical advice I get in a few weeks, and hopefully, I'll be able to ride in which case I will keep the bike


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

ImGoodThanks said:


> Many thanks for your opinion, I'm going to take it for a long ride, see what medical advice I get in a few weeks, and hopefully, I'll be able to ride in which case I will keep the bike


That’s a fine bike. Just ignore Hummina, he does these weird posts... 

My concern isn’t the bike it’s the fit. Is the bike too small? You handlebar position is awkward. But the seatpost position doesn’t support that? Maybe I’m off. Do you have back problems? No one does aluminum like Cannondale (or Giant). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

If you haven't rode in years, going out for a long ride is not good. But then 'long' means 40-100 miles to me, maybe 5 miles is long for you. I'd start with max 10 miles if it is reasonably flat.


----------



## ImGoodThanks (Aug 5, 2021)

PBL450 said:


> That’s a fine bike. Just ignore Hummina, he does these weird posts...
> 
> My concern isn’t the bike it’s the fit. Is the bike too small? You handlebar position is awkward. But the seatpost position doesn’t support that? Maybe I’m off. Do you have back problems? No one does aluminum like Cannondale (or Giant).
> 
> ...


Well, firstly thank your response. Here's the thing, I'm 68y old. I'm a 6.2' tall, heavyset kinda guy. I look thin at 105kg, I'm currently overweight at 111kg. I have concerns about being too heavy for this bike, When I was riding my flat Giant commuter about 4 years ago, I was riding anything to 25k to 80 k most days of the week. ( Kilometers in Australia  )If I keep the bike I will take it to the local bike shop and get it set up for me properly  I would have chosen a bigger frame bike had I purchased it new, however, I didn't have that option as I purchased it second-hand. The bike is in mint/new condition, with not the slightest mark on it.

I was on a tight budget back then and a road bike wasn't an option, although I would have loved to have purchased one. I can now afford whatever I want fortunately, I purchased the Cannondale because it was a good deal at the time.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Your ok with the bike on wt, I would think your still under the maximum. Put some air in the tires first.


----------



## ImGoodThanks (Aug 5, 2021)

_"Your ok with the bike on wt, I would think your still under the maximum. Put some air in the tires first."_

Yes, it shows how little it's been used, under a sheet for a long time.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

ImGoodThanks said:


> Well, firstly thank your response. Here's the thing, I'm 68y old. I'm a 6.2' tall, heavyset kinda guy. I look thin at 105kg, I'm currently overweight at 111kg. I have concerns about being too heavy for this bike, When I was riding my flat Giant commuter about 4 years ago, I was riding anything to 25k to 80 k most days of the week. ( Kilometers in Australia  )If I keep the bike I will take it to the local bike shop and get it set up for me properly  I would have chosen a bigger frame bike had I purchased it new, however, I didn't have that option as I purchased it second-hand. The bike is in mint/new condition, with not the slightest mark on it.


Good for you!!! 

So, OK, it looks like you are set up to try to replicate the riding position of your previous bike. That’s not a bad thing. In fact, it may help you transition. But I would expect the position to changing over time and over miles in... Whatever you can put miles on is perfect right now! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

it does look small. all depends on you really and best to ride and see how you feel after. its bearably small if you think it is.


----------



## ImGoodThanks (Aug 5, 2021)

hummina shadeeba said:


> it does look small. all depends on you really and best to ride and see how you feel after. its bearably small if you think it is.


 I will need some to take a photo of me on the bike, I don't want to look like a pig on a poke  

I am going to do some riding this week and do some serious thinking.


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

I’ve never been comfortable on a saddle like that for more than a mile. More a seat than saddle.

everyone wants to put in their two cents on how to go about it but if I were u I’d get platform pedals, nothing clipping, and put a better saddle at a height that allows you to still spin like a maniac if u want to. Dont put it any higher than that.

I’d also adjust the hoods on the bars like I mentioned but that somehow always ends up like half an hour of hard labor. Save ur time and get a kid to do it.


----------



## ImGoodThanks (Aug 5, 2021)

ImGoodThanks said:


> I will need some to take a photo of me on the bike, I don't want to look like a pig on a poke
> 
> I am going to do some riding this week and do some serious thinking.


That seat has been on here from the day I got it, the dealer took it off my old commuter, I must have approved of doing that at the time, I honestly don't remember?

I'm so used to having it on the bike, I had no awareness of it. With all that said, I'll be buying a new and appropriate saddle for the bike.


----------



## ImGoodThanks (Aug 5, 2021)

PBL450 said:


> That’s a fine bike. Just ignore Hummina, he does these weird posts...
> 
> My concern isn’t the bike it’s the fit. Is the bike too small? You handlebar position is awkward. But the seatpost position doesn’t support that? Maybe I’m off. Do you have back problems? No one does aluminum like Cannondale (or Giant).
> 
> ...





duriel said:


> Your ok with the bike on wt, I would think your still under the maximum. Put some air in the tires first.


I just looked at the frame size specs for this bike, mine is a 58, there is the only a size bigger at 61.


----------

